# Enid Lake Campground in Enid, Mississippi (Persimmon Hill)



## ctfortner

​​This is a very nice campground on Enid lake. They have a decent amount of lake front spots, most of which are without shade. Everyone there was very friendly and helpful. They have a swimming beach on site, no lifeguard. The bathouses were clean and had hot water. Plenty of room for the kids to ride bikes and had a nice large playground area.

We camp in a travel trailer, and have stayed 5 or 6 times, and will definitely go back again.*

Directions*: Enid Lake is located near Enid, Mississippi. It is 140 miles North of Jackson, MS, and 72 miles South of Memphis, TN along US Interstate Hwy. 55 at exit # 233.

*Campground description*: Just off I-55, this lake has a fishing pier for the handicapped below the dam and an equestrian trail in addition to its 12 recreation areas with 231 picnic sites, 251 class A Campsites and 23 Class C Campsites, 11 boat ramps and 5 swimming beaches.George Payne Cossar State Park is located on the project and provides additional recreational facilities, including overnight lodging. Information can be obtained by contacting the Park Manager at:165 CR 170Oakland, MS 38948Phone: (662) 623-7356

*Services & Amenities:*
Within Facility
Boat Launch Ramp
Dump Station
Flush Toilet
Playground
Potable Water
Showers
Swimming

This campground requires you make a reservation 3 days in advance.
The campground is open year round and attendants are on duty.
Sites are available for $12 or $18/night 1 March to 31 October and for $10 & $16/night 1 November to 28 Feburary.

Check in time is 6pm and check out time is 4pm.
Sites 25 thru 64 closed to winter camping.

Park Season Site Type Nightly/Daily Rates 
*Peak Season*
Fri Feb 29 2008-Thu Oct 30 2008 STANDARD ELECTRIC $12.00-$18.00 GROUP SHELTER ELECTRIC $30.00 *

Non Peak Season*
Sat Nov 01 2008-Sat Feb 28 2009 STANDARD ELECTRIC $10.00-$16.00 GROUP SHELTER ELECTRIC $30.00

*Phone Park for More Information:*

Information: (662)562-6261


----------



## amy0807

Just adding a link for this CG.

Campground Details - PERSIMMON HILL(ENID LAKE) (MS), Ms - ReserveAmerica


----------

